# Looking for Chili Con Carne recipes



## mikej (May 15, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking for Chili Con Carne recipes so if you've got one, thanks for sharing. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

If you do a search you will find a thread with tons of them....


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_I'm not sayin' ... I'm just sayin' ..._

How are you a _"Professional Chef"_, in need of a recipe for *"chili with meat"* (chili con carne)?!? I kinda think this is something like _"Cooking 101"_.

_*Chili Con Carne*_





  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Jun 6, 2014


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I think I'm going to make some popcorn for this one.....


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*Sorry.*

Here is a whole thread for you all:

*"CHILI" Recipes ... Post'em Up - Show Us What 'Ya Got*

Here's _my_ recipe _(feel free to rip it)_

3# small cubed meat of choice _(I go w/ a cut on sale)_
3# ground 85% meat of choice _(it doesn't have to be the same meat)_

1 coffee cup chili seasonings _(shook up to the bageebies in a Gatorade bottle w/ 1 beer)_
*** _Don't balk here. I get the stuff from a guy I met on the Air Force base in Alamogordo New Mexico. It's authentic stuff, along the flavor lines of Shelby's or 6-Gun seasonings, but real and not loaded w/ extra salt or other junk._ 
2 cups sweet onion, coarse mince
2 cups sweet green pepper, coarse mince
2 cups shredded carrots
2 cups celery, coarse mince _(*** the leaves in the heart are loaded w/ flavor)_
1 fistful chopped cilantro
1 really big can of _Brooks Chili Hot Beans_
1 really big can of _Red Gold Mexican Fiesta_ diced tomatoes
1 coffee cup masa flour _(again shook up in the G bottle w/ another beer)_
2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 more bottle of beer to rinse everything out and thin up the chili so it's not concrete

Everything goes into a big kitchen pot, in order, stirring every time, and cooks up at medium heat to a good heavy simmer. Turn down the heat, cover the pot, let simmer to the texture of your choice. For me, that's about 1/2 hour-45 minutes. You gotta stir so that it doesn't get nasty on the bottom.

You can add minced onions and/or cheese on top, but it's not required. You can serve this chili over some type of pasta, but don't do it while I'm looking. My chili is served with either corn-bread or tamales, but that's for another thread.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been trying to get the recipe for Zippy"s Chili from Hawaii, if anyone can help me out with that one...


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*Google: recipe for Zippy"s Chili from Hawaii*_

_*Cooking Hawaiian Style*_

_*Kaukau Time! (Zippy's Chili Recipe)*_


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

[thread="62735"]Chocolate In Chili [/thread][thread="70713"]What Is Chili [/thread][thread="55573"]Cincinnati Chili [/thread]


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@IceMan, yeah, tried those and then some, they're not it.

I have the list of ingredients (from the frozen version I brought back from Hawaii) and I've been trying for the past, oh, maybe 5-6 years to get the proportions down...


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Try looking a few pages earlier in this same "Recipe" section; http://www.cheftalk.com/t/76202/chili-con-carne-in-a-euro-version





  








chiliConCarneFeb2013D.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 11, 2013


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

* Exported from MasterCook *

                                  Chili

Recipe By     :Mary Brown
Serving Size  : 16    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Main Dish

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  2             pounds  beef chuck -- chopped in 1/4 inch pieces
  45            ounces  beef stock(just enough to cover for thick chili, use more for thin)
  8             ounces  tomato sauce
  15            ounces  diced tomato
  1         tablespoon  salt
  1             medium  onion -- coarsely chopped
  4          teaspoons  bacon grease
  4        tablespoons  chili powder -- mild
  3        tablespoons  chili powder; hot -- hot, I use my own blend. To taste, might try 1 tablespoon to start
  2             cloves  garlic -- chopped fine

Fry meat seasoned with the salt in the bacon grease until browned. Add the onion and garlic and cook until soft.

Add 3 cans of beef stock and simmer for 1 hour or until meat starts to get tender.

Add tomato sauce and diced tomatoes and the mild chili powder. Simmer for 45 minutes.

Add the hot chili powder, simmer another 30 to 45 minutes.

Serve with crackers, sour cream and cheese if desired.

Beans are optional, drain and add during the last 10 minutes of the cook.


----------

